# Suns looking at Olowokandi



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

> Olowokandi, the 1998 draft's top pick, could play for a one-year minimum deal ($1.07 million in his case). He has career averages of 8.6 points and 7.1 rebounds.
> 
> "He's eager to get out and play a little bit," said his agent, Bill Duffy, who thinks his client could help Phoenix in spots against Dallas' DeSagana Diop or San Antonio's Tim Duncan. "You can get away with stuff in the regular season that you can't in the playoffs. A 7-footer can make a difference. It comes down to isolated plays. You've got to have a big guy."


Link 

I'd definitely give the guy a shot for the minimum. If Lorenzen Wright can make a dirty dollar, so can Olowokandi. In fact, it's even sad that he's now compared to Wright.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

what the ****? just like Jones, out of nowhere. Though, we haven't signed Kandi yet. If we even do..


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

I like this interest in the Kandi Man. Sign him for a Vet's Min for like 2 years (second year Team Option). He makes KT expendable, and will have alot to prove. I think they so have got him during last year by using the TE. If signed, he gives the Suns alot of depth in the frontcourt.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice signing and a steal IMO for the minumum which is underpaying him. Sure, he may not be at the ability a #1 pick is expected to be, but he is a solid big man who can give you 10-25 solid minutes a game and being able to grab a good 5-7 boards or so.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree with QRoss. It's too much of a stretch to say that he could replace Kurt Thomas, because I haven't seen him play that kind of defense. But he can definitely add some size, which bodes very well for playoff matchups.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

He definately knows how to give a foul. But that is all he 
is useful for. But I'd say give him a shot for the vet minium. 
We could use a black guy warming the benchs for once..........=)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

On the bright side, God will have someone to talk to at the end of the bench


And yeah, no way does this make KT expendable. Crazy talk.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Man... if we sign him then Burke is definately not on the 12 man roster.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

somejewishdude said:


> Man... if we sign him then Burke is definately not on the 12 man roster.



We'd let go of Sean Marks, I would have to believe

God is not going anywhere.


----------



## Hiro! (Sep 10, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> He definately knows how to give a foul. But that is all he
> is useful for.


he's an expensive foul machine. id rather pay an undrafted prospect the base minimum (which is cheaper than the vet's minimum) and have him foul away.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Knowing the Suns system, he'll come to Phoenix and be good all of a sudden. What his agent said is very true, a 7 footer would do wonders, especially in the West.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't know if that is true. Even Skita couldn't do well, and he's failed everywhere else.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Skita: 7'0, 225 lbs.
Olowokandi: 7'0, 270 lbs.

So, in that respect... Skita isn't really a big body so much as a tall lanky guy. Olowokandi is huuuuge, and I can see him doing the same sort of thing that Steven Hunter did a couple years back... minus the massive amount of blocks, but a whole lot more useful in guarding big guys.

In other news, if he does get signed, him and Amare can do live reenactments of the time that Amare posterized the Kandi man so hard that I think he died a little inside. That should be good for Amare's confidence. 

On the negative side, God may be getting a bit less minutes if Kandi comes in.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Skita: 7'0, 225 lbs.
> Olowokandi: 7'0, 270 lbs.
> 
> So, in that respect... Skita isn't really a big body so much as a tall lanky guy. Olowokandi is huuuuge, and I can see him doing the same sort of thing that Steven Hunter did a couple years back... minus the massive amount of blocks, but a whole lot more useful in guarding big guys.
> ...



I mean, the notion that anyone can do well in this offense. Skita still sucked.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Hiro! said:


> he's an expensive foul machine. id rather pay an undrafted prospect the base minimum (which is cheaper than the vet's minimum) and have him foul away.


Yes, the number is smaller in regards to salary. But you also have to take into account that the league pays a portion of a veteran's contract. Therefore, the Suns can still help fill a need (big body with experience) and not spend much at all. I'd much rather do that than pay someone who is never going to see a minute with the team.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Yet another low risk, high reward situation.

I love it when that happens.

Give him a shot. Both him and the Suns have nothing to lose.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> Yet another low risk, high reward situation.
> 
> I love it when that happens.
> 
> Give him a shot. Both him and the Suns have nothing to lose.


Agreed. :cheers:


----------



## HandyMan (Aug 2, 2006)

agree totally

:clap:


----------



## _Ra (Jul 7, 2006)

I think that the most logical thing to do is to sign him. I also think Suns management knows this. But it seems like they still don't really want him because he has sucked so bad. He could be a cancer to team chemistry. He'll probably really have to be impressive in workouts and his attitude will need to be flawless in order for them to consider it. It seems like they are reluctantly moving forward on this. Maybe they can keep him caged up during travel and off time. Then unleash the KANDI-MAN for games. Yeah real terrifying isn't it?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Kandi sucks so bad.

I hope the suns do sign him, that would be just what the Lakers need to beat you *******s this year.

Why poison a great team with big piece of *edit*?


Don't mask or change the letter. Let the filter do it for you.


- Dissonance19


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> Kandi sucks so bad.
> 
> I hope the suns do sign him, that would be just what the Lakers need to beat you *******s this year.
> 
> Why poison a great team with big piece of $h1t ?



You really think Candi's 6 minutes a game would magically make the Lakers
a better team then the Suns?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> Kandi sucks so bad.
> 
> I hope the suns do sign him, that would be just what the Lakers need to beat you *******s this year.
> 
> ...



Nice try. Like he would be the thing to bring us down, and help the Lakers in beating us. What kind of logic is that?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Nice try. Like he would be the thing to bring us down, and help the Lakers in beating us. What kind of logic is that?


He could, if he decides to 'stab' all the players ahead of him in the depth chart like that one punter did


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> He could, if he decides to 'stab' all the players ahead of him in the depth chart like that one punter did



Exactly. His crappines will leak into the other players games. It will be like a giant cloud of nonsense interfering with the well oiled machine that has been Nash's Suns.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Nice try. Like he would be the thing to bring us down, and help the Lakers in beating us. What kind of logic is that?


It is the kind of logic that can only be brought by a true hater.

Why dont the suns just go sign Sprewell?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> Exactly. His crappines will leak into the other players games. It will be like a giant cloud of nonsense interfering with the well oiled machine that has been Nash's Suns.


That was just sarcasm, Kandi won't do that. The man wants to be in the league, paying his way to the try out. If you don't think he'd be a solid big off the bench, then you need to watch him play, as opposed to expecting him to be a God because he was the number one pick. This isn't Kwame Brown, it's the Kandi-Man who has at least one offensive weapon in his arsenal(the baby hook). He could get a solid 4 points, 5 boards in 20 minutes while providing a big body to bang down low besides Thomas and Amare(who might not be really ready, besides the speculation).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> It is the kind of logic that can only be brought by a true hater.
> 
> Why dont the suns just go sign Sprewell?



lol.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> That was just sarcasm, Kandi won't do that. The man wants to be in the league, paying his way to the try out. If you don't think he'd be a solid big off the bench, then you need to watch him play, as opposed to expecting him to be a God because he was the number one pick. This isn't Kwame Brown, it's the Kandi-Man who has at least one offensive weapon in his arsenal(the baby hook). He could get a solid 4 points, 5 boards in 20 minutes while providing a big body to bang down low besides Thomas and Amare(who might not be really ready, besides the speculation).



Dont you think with him the game, the suns will have to slow down the pace? Also he is not a versatile player who can draw big bodies out of the paint. Both of those aspects seem in direct conflict with the suns scheme.

I will admit that most of my animosity toward him results from the huge contract he had. Maybe the vet's min would be reasonable to pay for him. I just dont see why the suns would want him. And dont say i didnt warn you. :clown:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Game doesn't slow down for us with KT in there, and we still avg 107 ppg, why would it for him? Just the difference is KT helped our defense avg less against. Way better than without him.


And I don't see why this is a big deal that people are making it out to be. I doubt we sign him, and if we do, he doesn't play much, if at all.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

elcap15 said:


> It is the kind of logic that can only be brought by a true hater.
> 
> Why dont the suns just go sign Sprewell?


haha "I need more money to feed my family."


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm a little skeptical.....The roster is already pretty deep, I don't see where Olowokandi would fit in to this team. And when you're signing players who are going to be that far down the bench I would imagine character and work ethic would be a major priority when singing the player. Do the Suns really need some lazy un-motivated bum sitting at the end of the bench. Correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't the "Kandi Man" been slagged in the past for his worth ethic and attitude? I don't see why we would want that type of player on are team unless he actually has some game to contribute. I guess it is still a low-risk move. I don't see where the high reward comes from though.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> I'm a little skeptical.....The roster is already pretty deep, I don't see where Olowokandi would fit in to this team. And when you're signing players who are going to be that far down the bench I would imagine character and work ethic would be a major priority when singing the player. Do the Suns really need some lazy un-motivated bum sitting at the end of the bench. Correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't the "Kandi Man" been slagged in the past for his worth ethic and attitude? I don't see why we would want that type of player on are team unless he actually has some game to contribute. I guess it is still a low-risk move. I don't see where the high reward comes from though.


It's easy to be skeptical when it comes to a guy that has done nothing near what he was expected in the NBA. And he has had problems off the court. But there's a chance that he's learned something with all that pressure off of him. If the Suns gave him a contract, it'd be 1 year and minimum money. Pat Burke cannot help us at all out on the court, even if he is a positive locker room presence. Olowokandi can at least be a counter to teams that go tall against us. 

I think the fact that he became a joke has caused people to forget about the things that he can do. He can block some shots, get some rebounds, and put a body on a big man before he gets into the lane (like Kurt does). Pat can hustle, but has little ability to deny anyone position.

If he doesn't work hard, we can let him go and cut our small amount of losses. I think signing an undrafted SF does zero for the team, since we are incredibly deep in that area. Not completely advocating the signing, but I will say that I would be happy if it happened if just for the potential of the move. Tiny risk medium reward I'd say.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> It's easy to be skeptical when it comes to a guy that has done nothing near what he was expected in the NBA. And he has had problems off the court. But there's a chance that he's learned something with all that pressure off of him. If the Suns gave him a contract, it'd be 1 year and minimum money. Pat Burke cannot help us at all out on the court, even if he is a positive locker room presence. Olowokandi can at least be a counter to teams that go tall against us.
> 
> I think the fact that he became a joke has caused people to forget about the things that he can do. He can block some shots, get some rebounds, and put a body on a big man before he gets into the lane (like Kurt does). Pat can hustle, but has little ability to deny anyone position.
> 
> If he doesn't work hard, we can let him go and cut our small amount of losses. I think signing an undrafted SF does zero for the team, since we are incredibly deep in that area. Not completely advocating the signing, but I will say that I would be happy if it happened if just for the potential of the move. Tiny risk medium reward I'd say.


If he did sign I doubt he would play at all. He would just sit on the bench and do nothing except probably pout and be lazy. I wouldn't want to risk alienating are team by signing a guy who will just take a roster spot from a good locker room guy like Burke.

And yes, he is big and can grab a few rebounds, but he is also slow as mallasses in January. Add that to the fact he can't even knock down an open jumper from 8-10 feet away. I'd render him absolutely useless to this team, and a terrible fit in are system. The only positive I can see is him being good for using up fouls against opposing big men.


----------

